# '80's or 90's Peugeot Ventoux



## Trek 5000 (May 17, 2006)

I have a friend who just purchased a classic Peugeot Ventoux. He needs to know some of the specs concerning the size of tubes and tires etc. Does anyone have any idea here ? Also, Could you find out what year this frame by looking at the serial number ? The frame is a salmon color.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Perhaps this will help*

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-166172.html


----------

